# Jacks hooks and Kens hooks



## feedinggrounds (Jul 21, 2009)

I thought that Smackin Jacks were made and sold by Bob Poldeski of Skidway Lake,Prescott area. you can find them pretty cheap around there. They don't work to well on inland lakes but are fair to good on the bay.


----------



## Banditto (Jun 9, 2000)

While I am not sure how to find out who makes them, there is an operation in the thumb still (around Bad Axe) who makes them. I know someone who knows and will try to post the info when I get it.

BTW I use them from time to time on St.Clair. When nothing else works sometimes they work wonders and people will ask me what kind of bait I am using, when I say spoons the look on their face is priceless.


----------



## RippinLipp (Sep 12, 2008)

Diamond Willow custom lures out of caseville.. Rich makes some really nice spoons and there a good price. I have a few myself..Some of the bait shops off of jeffersons carry them also.. They have a scale pattern stamped into them and I dont think anyone else does that.. He goes by walleyeatsag on here, and you can pm him.. Ill call him to see if its ok for me to give his #..


----------



## walleyeatsag (Dec 20, 2007)

Here is a picture of some of the lures Rippin Lip was talking about! they are called Diamond Willows and they are on a bright hunter orange card! I have them at Franks Great Outdoors and Linwood Beach Marina in Linwood, Michigan Sportsmen in Essexville, Walsh Gun and Tackle Caseville, Alexanders Bait and Tackle sebewaing- Joe's Bait and Tackle 16 and jefferson and Anglers Point Marina.They are nickel plated and 24k gold plated!!


----------



## walleyeatsag (Dec 20, 2007)

By the way i saw some original "Jack Hooks" at Franks Bait andTackle in Linwood! I saw Marks lures and they look great all nice hooks that were posted in pictures!
Gusters, Mcgathys Slab Grabbers and Diamond Willows all made in the thumb we all live with 8 miles of each other!Every hooks does a great job when its time to catch perch be it her in michigan or Canada! i love American made!!!


----------



## MiketheElder (Jun 23, 2003)

Do any of you oldtimers remember what these lures were called. They came out of an old tackle box that belonged to my uncle who has been dead for many years. These lures are at least 50 years old and this is exactly the way they look coming out of the tackle box. I suspect they are some type of precious metal.


----------



## walleyeatsag (Dec 20, 2007)

They look similar to a hook an old gentleman was who was 80years old! He was known as old man Kramarenko and lived in bayport, mi. he made his lures out of old watch back covers and silver dollars.i will check and see one of my friends who has some and post the pictures of them! he also made fishing poles out of old willow branches and had jigs made up where he had them bent and hung them on either side of his 8' fireplace.i will get pics of both rods and lures as soon as I can!
 Rich


----------

